Ask HN: What are some good references for learning machine learning? - talson
======
mindcrime
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learn%20machine%20learning&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learn%20machine%20learning&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=curated%20machine%20learning&s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=curated%20machine%20learning&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

